# One of my favorite spots!



## Laceychica

This is one of my favorite spots ever! 1/2 mile hike from my backyard through the ravine.. not too many people know about this place  been coming here since I was very little.. what a beautiful place to just think!







these are just off my phone today.. took the neighbors kids so they can enjoy it as part of their childhood like I did. ill be going back very soon with the Nikon camera to get some really great shots!


----------



## mexicoandice

Wow, what a beautiful place! I wish I had somewhere like that to just sit and think.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's beautiful and makes me homesick for the Midwest.

I'll be looking forward to your next pictures of the area as well!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Lacey, that is so beautiful and peaceful looking. There is no where close to me that looks like that (I wish)! I bet you hear birds singing? Do you ever see wildlife when you go out there?


----------



## StarlingWings

That is absolutely beautiful, Lacey! I love the little places like that, they're so tranquil  

Thank you for sharing your special spot with us :hug:


----------



## petites

You are just soo lucky to have that on your doorstep. Isn't the sound of running water wonderfully relaxing?
Thank you for sharing your special place :thumbsup:


----------



## Laceychica

RavensGryf said:


> Lacey, that is so beautiful and peaceful looking. There is no where close to me that looks like that (I wish)! I bet you hear birds singing? Do you ever see wildlife when you go out there?


I do hear birds! Sometimes I see deer in the ravine! On the hike there I see all kinds of birds.. salamanders.. and frogs jumping!

Not a problem everyone I am glad you like the photos! I would be more than happy to post more when I get them! I will take all kinds of pictures on my way as well! If the water is calm as it was yesterday, I will also climb down the waterfall and get some shots of it from there! I did not want the children to try and follow me, one was 3 years old!

Here are some of the pictures from a hike last summer..


----------



## Pegg

It's absolutely beautiful! It looks so peaceful and relaxing there. Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos!!!


----------



## shanebudgie

wow lacey that is so absolutely beautiful and peaceful looking.I love walking through nature.thanks so very much my friend.I love the photos dearly.Blessings always.lucky you to get to see such beautiful places.


----------



## petites

Stunning! I can almost hear the water....and the birds......sigh :001_smile:


----------



## Kate C

Beautiful pictures Lacey. Reminds me of a couple of areas that I used to play in when I was growing up. One was very near me and we used to go regularly. No waterfall like that one, but many ponds with the stream running right through them. We used to love catching crayfish, frogs and tadpoles there. Then the other one was when I would go to my cousins during school holidays. That one was much more like your pictures but there was more of a river running through the bottom of the gorge. After rain there were many small waterfalls. We often went on bush walks down through there. There were plenty of birds and animals there too. Loved hearing the sound of the little Bell Birds singing.


----------



## RavensGryf

Ooh more absolutely beautiful pics! I love your photography Lacey . It looks so peaceful out there.


----------



## mexicoandice

Wow! Absolutely beautiful place! I love the last picture!


----------



## Laceychica

Thanks everyone!! I forgot to mention when I was little my brother, the neighbor kids and I would slide down the last part of the waterfall on our butts!! Going there now it is hard to believe.. I cant believe how fearless I was when I was a youngster!! I tore so many pairs of jeans riding down!!!  .. oh the good ole days!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*The second set of pictures are breathtaking, Lacey
.
I'm really looking forward to seeing even more after your next excursion!! :jumping:

(Wish I could go too. out*


----------



## Jedikeet

petites said:


> Stunning! I can almost hear the water....and the birds......sigh :001_smile:





FaeryBee said:


> *The second set of pictures are breathtaking, Lacey
> .
> I'm really looking forward to seeing even more after your next excursion!! :jumping:
> 
> (Wish I could go too. out*


_Stunning and breathtaking_. I can just hear the water trickling along the streams, the birds chirping along the trees, and the smell of nature's air that permeates all these divine elements.


----------



## Laceychica

FaeryBee said:


> *The second set of pictures are breathtaking, Lacey
> .
> I'm really looking forward to seeing even more after your next excursion!! :jumping:
> 
> (Wish I could go too. out*


if your ever in Ohio let me know! I can make that happen!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I just may do that, Lacey -- I come out to Ohio periodically to visit my sister in Columbus. *


----------

